# Ms. Mofet's "Asian Style" Chicken Wings



## msmofet (Mar 20, 2012)

*Ms. Mofet's "Asian Style" Chicken Wings* 

Amounts depend on how many wings are needed and personal flavoring tastes
 
Chicken wings (cut into sections. Save wing tips for soup stock)
Fresh garlic - grated or chopped fine
Fresh ginger - grated or chopped fine
Onion - peeled and sliced top to root
Dry sherry
Soy sauce (or I used Maggi seasoning this time)
Peanut oil - enough to thinly coat
Sesame oil
Hot chili sesame oil
Ground peppercorns
 
Place all ingredients in a bowl and mix well. 
Cover and let sit for at least 1/2 hour.
Pour all ingredients onto a sheet pan lined with a silicon mat, foil or parchment paper.
Place pan into oven pre-heated to 425°F.
Bake (turning half way through cooking) till completely  cooked through (about 30 - 45 minutes).


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Mar 20, 2012)

This is a really surprising recipe, in that I was surprised you baked it!

I'm wondering, it looks like white sesame seeds on the wings, and black sesame seeds on the rice. Right?

I'm interested in trying your recipe, except I'm going to use chicken thighs because I like more meat. I'm sure the substitution will work perfectly! 

I just _looovvveee_ toasted sesame oil!  I don't have any hot chili sesame oil but I've got hot chili oil and I'm sure it'll do the job. And if not there's always Sriracha sauce. (Industrial strength, LOL!)

I really want to see more Asian recipes here on the forum. Thanks for posting your Asian wings!


----------



## msmofet (Mar 20, 2012)

Thank you Greg.

Why does it surprise you that I would cook this? I/we love asian food.

Actually I dry toasted an equal amount of black and white sesame seeds together in a cast iron pan then put them in an empty shaker top bottle and sprinkled them on the whole plate.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Mar 20, 2012)

No, I wasn't surprised you cooked it, I was surprised it was baked. Most of my Asian recipes are stir fried. AFAIK the wok is the most popular cooking utensil in Asia, along with a rice steamer of some kind, and maybe a teppan in Japan. I rarely encounter baking in Asian recipes, although to be sure you titled your recipe "Asian Style" and for good reasons: Asian tastes, Western cooking methods. What a great collaboration!

I too really love Asian food. Perhaps it's just the ambiance in Los Angeles and our large Asian population, and the exposure to Asian food and convenience of Asian markets here. I've received a huge exposure to Asian food and I not only enjoy the unusual (to Westerners) taste but also appreciate the healthful aspects of Asian cooking, particularly the large amount of vegetables used in many Asian recipes.

I can buy either black or white toasted sesame seeds in my local Asian markets.

I'm curious why the Maggi seasoning instead of soy sauce? (I can get hundreds of different soy sauces here, and that doesn't even include the shoyu and tamari sauces.) I particularly enjoy the complex taste of thick, sweet Thai soy sauce ("Healthy Boy" brand). Silly name but really good!


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 20, 2012)

msmofet, two recipes copied from you in one day.  That's a record.  Thanks, looks delicious.


----------



## msmofet (Mar 20, 2012)

Gourmet Greg said:


> No, I wasn't surprised you cooked it, I was surprised it was baked. Most of my Asian recipes are stir fried. AFAIK the wok is the most popular cooking utensil in Asia, along with a rice steamer of some kind, and maybe a teppan in Japan. I rarely encounter baking in Asian recipes, although to be sure you titled your recipe "Asian Style" and for good reasons: Asian tastes, Western cooking methods. What a great collaboration!
> 
> I too really love Asian food. Perhaps it's just the ambiance in Los Angeles and our large Asian population, and the exposure to Asian food and convenience of Asian markets here. I've received a huge exposure to Asian food and I not only enjoy the unusual (to Westerners) taste but also appreciate the healthful aspects of Asian cooking, particularly the large amount of vegetables used in many Asian recipes.
> 
> ...


Re: Maggi sauce

I used to get chinese take out for lunch often and one day I happened to arrive when they were receiving a delivery. And there was a case of the large bottle of Maggi. I asked if I could buy a bottle because the place I bought mine had stopped carrying it in the large bottles. Then I asked what they used it for. I was informed that most chinese places use it instead of soy sauce for cooking. If you read the labels it has just about the same ingredients as soy sauce.


----------



## msmofet (Mar 20, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> msmofet, two recipes copied from you in one day. That's a record. Thanks, looks delicious.


 Thank you Andy. I hope you enjoy them.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Mar 20, 2012)

msmofet said:


> Re: Maggi sauce
> 
> I used to get chinese take out for lunch often and one day I happened to arrive when they were receiving a delivery. And there was a case of the large bottle of Maggi. I asked if I could buy a bottle because the place I bought mine had stopped carrying it in the large bottles. Then I asked what they used it for. I was informed that most chinese places use it instead of soy sauce for cooking. If you read the labels it has just about the same ingredients as soy sauce.



I've never seen nor heard of the stuff. I'll have to look for it in my favorite Asian markets..

This is Chinese right? (as opposed to other Asian)


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 20, 2012)

msmofet said:
			
		

> Re: Maggi sauce
> 
> I used to get chinese take out for lunch often and one day I happened to arrive when they were receiving a delivery. And there was a case of the large bottle of Maggi. I asked if I could buy a bottle because the place I bought mine had stopped carrying it in the large bottles. Then I asked what they used it for. I was informed that most chinese places use it instead of soy sauce for cooking. If you read the labels it has just about the same ingredients as soy sauce.



Really?  Will have to try Maggi.  We have German friends who are excellent cooks and have owned restaurants, they use it for all sorts of things.  I thought it was a German ingredient.

Oh for pete's sake.  I also saw it in Mexico as I recall.


----------



## msmofet (Mar 20, 2012)

Gourmet Greg said:


> I've never seen nor heard of the stuff. I'll have to look for it in my favorite Asian markets..
> 
> This is Chinese right? (as opposed to other Asian)


 Is what chinese?

Here is a pic of the bottle of Maggi.


----------



## msmofet (Mar 20, 2012)

From Wiki "In Indonesia, Thailand and Vietnam Maggi seasoning sauce is a popular condiment used in flavouring meals, and the bottles are familiar sights on restaurant tables."

I may be wrong about the ingredients. Not quite sure now. I will have to compare again.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Mar 20, 2012)

msmofet said:


> Is what chinese?
> 
> Here is a pic of the bottle of Maggi.



Just send it, okay?  Okay I'll look for it in my Asian markets...


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 20, 2012)

I read too that the original was Swiss, and Amazon sells the stuff made in Mexico!


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Mar 20, 2012)

Well I need to try this stuff.


----------



## spork (Mar 21, 2012)

That looks SO good, msmofet!  I too make my Asian wings in the oven.  And I too have not heard of or used Maggi seasoning.  It's both cooking sauce and tableside condiment? what does a spoon of it straight up taste like? familiar hint of soy sauce?


----------



## msmofet (Mar 21, 2012)

spork said:


> That looks SO good, msmofet! I too make my Asian wings in the oven. And I too have not heard of or used Maggi seasoning. It's both cooking sauce and tableside condiment? what does a spoon of it straight up taste like? familiar hint of soy sauce?


Thank you and yes the taste is very much the same as soy sauce. It is used in the same ways as soy sauce.


----------



## msmofet (Mar 21, 2012)

The first time I ever knowingly tasted Maggi was when my mom took me to a steakhouse and the grilled NY strip and the mushroom caps were *OUT* of this world fantastic!! They serve the steaks on a sizzling plater and the smell drives me crazy it is so good. The waitress told us that they give the steaks and burgers a splash of maggi straight off the grill and the caps get a splash when served. 

I now use it in salad dressing, marinades, asian dishes and a homemade steak/meat dipping sauce. It is yummy. Made by Nestles Company.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 21, 2012)

It sounded interesting until I read the ingredients:

Ingredients
WATER, SALT, WHEAT GLUTEN, MONOSODIUM GLUTAMATE, SUGAR, POWDERED CELLULOSE, ACETIC ACID, XYLOSE, ENZYME (AMINOPEPTIDASE, SUGAR, POTASSIUM CHLORIDE, POTASSIUM SORBATE), SODIUM HYDROXIDE, DISODIUM INOSINATE, CALCIUM CARBONATE, FLAVOUR AND ARTIFICIAL FLAVOUR, PROTEASE, DIMETHYLPOLYSILOXANE FORMULATION, LACTIC ACID STARTER CULTURE.

Nestlé : MAGGI - Liquid Seasoning

No soy, which I'm not allowed so it sounded hopeful, but I am cutting back on salt and I get the MSG reaction.

Thanks for the warning that it could be on my steak or mushrooms.


----------



## msmofet (Mar 21, 2012)

taxlady said:


> It sounded interesting until I read the ingredients:
> 
> Ingredients
> WATER, SALT, WHEAT GLUTEN, MONOSODIUM GLUTAMATE, SUGAR, POWDERED CELLULOSE, ACETIC ACID, XYLOSE, ENZYME (AMINOPEPTIDASE, SUGAR, POTASSIUM CHLORIDE, POTASSIUM SORBATE), SODIUM HYDROXIDE, DISODIUM INOSINATE, CALCIUM CARBONATE, FLAVOUR AND ARTIFICIAL FLAVOUR, PROTEASE, DIMETHYLPOLYSILOXANE FORMULATION, LACTIC ACID STARTER CULTURE.
> ...


There is only one place I have ever been to that uses Maggi on steak or mushrooms and it is in New Jersey. I have traveled by car from maine to florida and out to arizona so I think you are safe.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 21, 2012)

msmofet said:


> There is only one place I have ever been to that uses Maggi on steak or mushrooms and it is in New Jersey. I have traveled by car from maine to florida and out to arizona so I think you are safe.



You're right, the chance of them using Maggi on my food is low. But, it's a good reminder that I have to tell them "No MSG". A lot of places have no idea what has MSG.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Mar 21, 2012)

Although I'm not MSG sensitive I still avoid consuming food or using products that contain MSG, primarily because I believe all of our restaurant, convenience and fast foods have too much sodium for our health.


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 21, 2012)

I got some Maggi today, and tasted it.  As was said, all that's needed is a drop or two.  Very salty, but what a nice flavor!  I can see where it would be wonderful on steaks and mushrooms.  It is different from soy sauce, but I can understand where it would be a good addition.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Mar 22, 2012)

There's another MSG loaded seasoning I'm trying to recall, it's a powdered seasoning, which I found in my ethnic stores and thought I might like to try it, but then on the Internet I had it pointed out that it was loaded with MSG and decided to toss it out. Anybody know what that powdered seasoning was?

Do I understand correctly that Maggi is a liquid? Or not?


----------



## msmofet (Mar 22, 2012)

Gourmet Greg said:


> There's another MSG loaded seasoning I'm trying to recall, it's a powdered seasoning, which I found in my ethnic stores and thought I might like to try it, but then on the Internet I had it pointed out that it was loaded with MSG and decided to toss it out. Anybody know what that powdered seasoning was?
> 
> Do I understand correctly that Maggi is a liquid? Or not?


 Liquid looks like soy sauce.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Mar 22, 2012)

Interesting. I might try it even though I'm not crazy about MSG. At least I don't break out in hives!


----------



## buckytom (Mar 22, 2012)

lol, i first heard of maggi sauce from a sizzling steak platter. i've tried using it in a marinade on steak and it's not the same thing as just splashing it on a steak being served.
btw, there are chinese, german, and mexican versions of maggi sauce. i forget what colour means what, but you can tell where it's made by the colour of the cap.

and once again, mofet, you've got me drooling. i'll be making these soon!


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Mar 22, 2012)

buckytom said:


> lol, i first heard of maggi sauce from a sizzling steak platter. i've tried using it in a marinade on steak and it's not the same thing as just splashing it on a steak being served.



How different? Which was better? Why?


----------



## buckytom (Mar 22, 2012)

because. i liked it.


----------



## msmofet (Mar 22, 2012)

buckytom said:


> lol, i first heard of maggi sauce from a sizzling steak platter. i've tried using it in a marinade on steak and it's not the same thing as just splashing it on a steak being served.
> btw, there are chinese, german, and mexican versions of maggi sauce. i forget what colour means what, but you can tell where it's made by the colour of the cap.
> 
> and once again, mofet, you've got me drooling. i'll be making these soon!


Thank you bucky! Steve's Sizzling Steak on Rt 17 South Carlstadt, NJ *ROCKS*!!


----------



## spork (Mar 22, 2012)

buckytom said:


> because. i liked it.


because, it's named after my wife.  



Gourmet Greg said:


> There's another MSG loaded seasoning I'm trying to recall, it's a powdered seasoning, which I found in my ethnic stores and thought I might like to try it, but then on the Internet I had it pointed out that it was loaded with MSG and decided to toss it out. Anybody know what that powdered seasoning was?


Different countries make their own version I'm sure, the Japanese one is called Ajinomoto, a shaker of large white crystals that is about 50/50 salt/msg.



Another tasty and popular way of doing Asian wings is braise in sauce, followed by quick grill/broil.


----------



## msmofet (Mar 22, 2012)

Gourmet Greg said:


> How different? Which was better? Why?


 I like it any way. 
My DD like to splash it on scrambled eggs.
I use it in marinades, salad dressing and a dipping sauce for beef.

Dipping sauce
Maggi
Red Wine Vinegar
A1 steak sauce
Worcestershire sauce
Liquid Hickory Smoke


----------



## niquejim (Mar 22, 2012)

I call mine Asian Fusion wings

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f15/asian-fusion-wings-77714.html


----------



## brentmathews (Mar 24, 2012)

This Looks amazing! I think I will whip a batch up this weekend for my wife and I. Thank you for this and nice to meet you!

I'm new to the group and will be sharing some of my recipes as well in the near future.

Hope to talk soon.


----------



## msmofet (Mar 24, 2012)

brentmathews said:


> This Looks amazing! I think I will whip a batch up this weekend for my wife and I. Thank you for this and nice to meet you!
> 
> I'm new to the group and will be sharing some of my recipes as well in the near future.
> 
> Hope to talk soon.


 Thank you and I hope you enjoy it. let me know.

Welcome to the forum and happing cooking!!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Sep 1, 2012)

MM, YUMMO!

Looks delicious!



msmofet said:


> *Ms. Mofet's "Asian Style" Chicken Wings*
> 
> Amounts depend on how many wings are needed and personal flavoring tastes
> 
> ...


----------

